# Png



## Haider123 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob Ihr es wisst ich bin der Neue hier, was Grafik betrifft bin ich ein Neuling ein Newbi ein Greenhorn hehe.

Anyway ich hab ein Problem mit einen png das ich gerne ändern würde.
Hab 3 Bildbearbeitung Programme runter geladen Adobe Photoshop CS2, Paint.net und gimp, und nach circa 4 Stunden wollte ich den PC Runter laden ähm schmeißen aus dem Fenster mit den Monitor und der Maus und Drucker, aber dann sagte ich mir:

Moment rauch mal erst einen Joint um die Nerven zu beruhigen, also erstmal in Ruhe eine Zigarette geraucht (man dachtet ihr wirklich ich würde einen Joint rauchen also ehrlich Leute dafür bin ich zu alt, ne ne an was Ihr immer denkt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) Und am Wochenende hatte ich einen 3er, ich war sehr enttäuscht, sehr enttäuscht hab nur 9€ und 70 Cent im Lotto gewonnen. Da muss ich euch wieder enttäuschen nicht das was ihr gedacht habt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nun zu meinen Problem:

Wie gesagt hab einen Bild das ich verarbeiten möchte doch da fehlt mir einiges wissen was Photoshop beziehungsweise Bildbearbeitung betrifft. 

Nun meine Frage an Euch Profis ist simple:

Wer kann mir helfen dieses Bild zu bearbeiten, nur wenn Ihr Zeit habt und euch ist es Langweilig oder die Frau oder der Freund ne Migräne hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder Kopfschmerzen und selbst der oder die geht es auch nicht gut LOL

Bild 1 ist das Originale, und Bild 2 wie ihr es seht auf den Bild2 so soll das Bild 1 aussehen.
Wie ich es gemerkt oder bemerkt habe ist das Bild 1 mit mehreren Ebenen bearbeitet worden.
Aber Anschein ist im irgendeinen Ebene Fehler unter laufen, da im oberen Rechten und in Mittleren wo die Uhr anzeigt Bereich eine Ebene wackelt, das sieht man besonders wenn dieses Programm läuft und wenn man mit Maus drüber hin und her bewegt.

Btw, es ist ein Sidebar und muss halt dem entsprechend entweder selbst programmieren oder sich von andern die Editierten Programme anschauen und nach seinen Geschmack um gestalten oder anpassen. Ich komm vom Thema ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( ich glaub ich sollte weniger rauchen)

Ich lade die Beide Bilder hoch, schaut es bitte an und überlegt es euch und sagt mir bitte Bescheid wer Zeit hat mir zu helfen, wie gesagt ich bin kein Profi wie Ihr und habt bitte Geduld mit mir und denkt daran ich bin nicht der Jüngste gerade, ich versteh net so viel von Grafik Design, ich versteh net manchmal wenn mein Sohn mit mir redet, ich vermiss die gute alte 80er wo in TV gute Musik lief und jeder die Lyrik verstehen könnte, aber heute da sage ich lieber nichts dazu.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Hilfe und für die gute Zusammenarbeit, und freu mich auf Euren Tipps und Tricks.

Lg, Jan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2015)

Dann erstmal herzlich willkommen Namensvetter.
Ich muss dir leider sagen, dass ich nicht wirklich verstanden habe, wo das Problem bei deinen Bildern liegt.
Wäre nett, wenn du nochmals versuchen könntest zu beschreiben, was du erreichen willst.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Haider123 (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jan,

Erstmal danke fürs willkommen

Wie du es auf dem Bild 2 sehen kannst, sind da Zwei Balken ! „ Core 1 und Core 2 richtig  ?

Und auf den Bild1 ist es nur ein Balken, das ist das Sektion „System“.

Ich hab 2 CPU´s deshalb wollte ich Zwei Balken haben und nicht einen , wie es auf den Bild1 man sieht es ist nur ein Balken und auf Bild2 sind es Zwei.

Was den Hintergrund betrifft, sollte Glass Ebene Effekt haben, die Sektionen sollten leicht Milchglas Effekt haben, außer Sektion „Wetter & News“  sollte Durchsichtig sein, da ich später die Wetter Icons machen werde, oder wie es programmiert ist sollte man die Wetter Daten sehen.



Grüß

Jan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (12. Februar 2015)

Hi,
du kannst ja einfach die erste Zeile aus dem bild1.png kopieren und an die Stelle der 2. Zeile setzen.
Dazu machst du eine Auswahl um die beiden Balken und drückst strg+j, damit wird eine neue Ebene durch Kopie erstellt.
Dann verschiebst du diese neue Ebene an die neue Stelle.nun wählst den zu löschenden Balken mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug aus und erstellst eine Maske (Ebene > Ebenenmaske > Auswahl ausblenden).
Mittels der Maske kannst du Bereiche ausblenden ohne das entsprechende zu löschen.

Da nun aber die Balken zu klein sind um den freigewordenen Bereich zu füllen musst du den Hintergundverlauf retuschieren.
Dazu kopierst du dir aus einem Bereich ein Stück hintergrund und musst schauen das du das so verschiebst das der Verlauf wieder passt. Das ist nicht ganz einfach.
Dadurch das hier mit transparem Hintegrund gearbeitet wird dürfen keine Teile überlappen da sonst sich der transparente Bereich jeweils addiert.

Ich hoffe du kommst damit weiter. Ansonsten musst du nochmals fragen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Haider123 (12. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jan,

Danke für die Anleitung, werde es morgen ausprobieren und falls noch fragen sind werde mich an dich wenden 

grüß
Jan


----------



## Haider123 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jan,

Update:



So sieht es nun aus, wie von Bild 2, doch bin nicht ganz zufrieden damit. Ich versuche die Sidebar also nur die Sidebar in Glas Effekt um zu wandeln, und später die Sektionen einzufügen.

Wenn du noch Ideen hast oder Tipps, wäre ich dir sehr Dankbar 

Grüß

Jan


----------



## Haider123 (13. Februar 2015)

Update :

Soweit ok aber könnte besser sein ;-) siehe Bild


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2015)

Okay, ich hab jetzt nicht verstanden was mit dem Michglaseffekt versehen sein soll und was nicht.
Auch nicht ob du jetzt noch eine Frage hast oder ob für dich alles klar ist?

Grüße


----------



## Haider123 (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jan,

Kannst du so ein ähnliches Sidebar erstellen?

gruß
Jan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Februar 2015)

Hi,
grundsätzlich ja kann ich. Die Frage die sich mir aber schon am Anfang stellte ist ob es den von Microsoft von der Sitebar nicht eine PSD zum verändern gibt?

Grüße


----------



## Haider123 (13. Februar 2015)

leider nein, die haben den Support von den Sidebar eingestellt wegen der Sicherheitsgrunden^^

Falls du wirklich für mich diese Sidebar mit den Photoshop verändern wills, nur wenn du Zeit hast, ich möchte net das du mit deiner Freundin trouble kriegst ;-)

Dann sag mir bescheid, und ich schicke dir ein Paar Fotos und Vorschläge wie die Sidebar aussehen soll, ideen habe da, aber leider das know- how net, bin am experimentieren mit den Photoshop und sind leider viele fehler dabei aber langsam mache ich Fortschritte 

Grüß
Jan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich weiß zwar nicht wann ich zeit fände, aber grundsätzlich wäre ich bereit das zu machen.
Du kannst mir ja gerne mal deine Ideen schicken. Gerne auch als PN.

Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Haider123 (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jan,

Du hast e-mail ;-)

grüß
Jan


----------

